# !! HOLIDAY HARES !!



## HoneyPot (Dec 1, 2007)

[align=center]




*HAPPY HOLIDAYS 



* 


Santa is busy checking his list twice








The elves are making presents








So what are we doing at RO to prepare for the holidays..

We're having another
_..photophile contest ..

_












.... The Theme for this Contest is .... 
(drumroll)
*HOLIDAY HARES
*

*



**WHATIS IT?
*Another photophile contest!
Holiday Hare photos can include anything festive for the season
Santa, Snow, Winter (or summer for you Aussies and Kiwis), Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanza...


*



WHO CAN ENTER?*
All buns welcome


*



RULES?*




Dress up those buns
(photoshop encouraged)




Take a picture



Post it in this thread





Post your picture in this thread
*BEFORE* the end of December 16th




ONE photo per bun
(but you can have multiple buns in the same photo)




There will be 1 week of voting from 
December 17th - December 23rd




The 2007 HOLIDAY HARE will be announced on

_*



December 24th




*_*WHAT TO LOOK FOR WHEN VOTING?



*Creativity



Matches the theme



Cute factor



Unique interpretation



Quality/good photo composition
(this is not a contest for breed quality or proper poses)
(the more festive the better)


*



**WHAT DO YOU WIN?
*Rabbits Only *FAME!*
[/align]


[align=center]

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OUR PARTICIPANTS



I expect lots of good things likethe Halloween contest!!






[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies (Dec 1, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh::roflmao:

LMBO!!!!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's the one I did. It's all the bunnies that have ever lived in my house pulling a sleigh full of carrots! It's also my avatar!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 1, 2007)

yay!!!!! im going to get started!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 1, 2007)

YAY! I'm getting mine done tommorow. Prepare for battle everyone! >:]


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 2, 2007)

hehe, im doing mine in the next couple days too!

Aw, think how cute Macey, Phinn, and Cleo would be together, posing for christmas !


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 2, 2007)

Send them over and we'll try it out.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 2, 2007)

Are mods allowed to do this one, this time?

leaseplease:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 2, 2007)

*MACEY'S ENTRY*


----------



## naturestee (Dec 2, 2007)

I see my present! It's the one in the brown fur.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thats sooo Cute. I tried to get some pictures today but my camera isn't working right and I have to 2 buns that will not corporate.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Dec 2, 2007)

awwww.. Macey's TOO cute!!! She's totaly on my bunny-nap list!!!


----------



## BratBunny (Dec 2, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS HILARIOUS!!!!:laugh::laughsmiley::roflmao:


----------



## Jenson (Dec 2, 2007)

I would be over the moon if I came down on Christmas morning to find that cutie under my tree! 
*

XxMontanaxX wrote:*


>


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 2, 2007)

Dont you just wanna squeeze macey?:shock::biggrin2:



-April and Bunbuns


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 2, 2007)

Santa Cin is coming to town!!! The quality isn't that great simply because it's the scanned version of a photograph that was taken 8 years ago. I hope maybe Cinnabun can win a photo contest some time since he's gone and I miss him and can't take any more pictures of him. 





We're getting a Christmas tree today so I will try to get some Rory shots tonight!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll have to enter after we get our trees up (big one in the family room, small fiber optic ones in each of the kids' rooms). I also want to find some cute hats for the boxer and the bun.


----------



## jupiterannette (Dec 2, 2007)

We dont havea cristmas tree and my camera is out of order, so i got creative.

this was her halloween costume... but it works! plus she is slightly hairless right now! if the photo contest was a bikin contest, she would be all set, nice and shaved! LOL ( she got spayed this week!)


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 3, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Are mods allowed to do this one, this time?
> 
> leaseplease:



Hey Amy - yup, mods are allowed to enter! (They were for the Halloween one too...).



Good entries so far guys!! LOL jupiterannette - good thinking!!

_____________
Nadia


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks, Nadia. I may have been confused, we can enter, but not vote, correct?


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 3, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Thanks, Nadia. I may have been confused, we can enter, but not vote, correct?



Yes correct. This time around we may be holding a seperate Mod vote, so keep a lookout for that!



Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 3, 2007)

:biggrin2:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, I just HAD to post this one....

White Chocolate's precious Christmas picture 





and Hazel too of course


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 3, 2007)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> Well, I just HAD to post this one....
> 
> 
> 
> and Hazel too of course


Is Hazel one of the Wisemens? Or is that a guard bunny? lol so cute sitting there under the tree like a present!!!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2007)

hazel seems so darned serious! LOL! 

I love her tho - I wish Clover was so content! she's just on the "look out" all the time.

*sigh*

Great photos, everyone!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Dec 4, 2007)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> and Hazel too of course




Awwww... I love Hazel!!! Soooooooooooooooooo cute!!! :inlove:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 5, 2007)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> and Hazel too of course



This is a GREAT picture. It made me laugh out loud . She really reminds me of my Moon in that position. She also looks like some sort of strange shaped cushion, lol.

I can't get to mine because photobucket is down, but I'll post later!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 5, 2007)

[align=left]Here are mine [/align]
[align=center]Angel



[/align]
[align=center]Badger



[/align]
[align=center]Dawn



[/align]
[align=center]Dopeys and Cloud



[/align]
[align=center]Dusk



[/align]
[align=center]Hope



[/align]
[align=center]Lightning



[/align]
[align=center]Sandy



[/align]
[align=center]Sky



[/align]
[align=center]Star



[/align]
[align=center]Sunny



[/align]


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 5, 2007)

lol Flishy - the buns look like they are having way too much fun with all the tinsel. Too funny. Great entries!

Nadia


Edit - LOL, sorry about that... flAshy!!!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 5, 2007)

Flishy, eh? I thought that said Fishy first of all, lol.


----------



## jupiterannette (Dec 5, 2007)

at least it didnt say fishy! LOL

love the tinsle!


----------



## JimD (Dec 5, 2007)

HAPPY HANUKKAH !!

Benji would like earholes in his yamulkah next year pleeeeze!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 5, 2007)

Aw, look at Benji! Maybe Greta could knit some of those things next year? I'm not even going to try spelling it LOL!


----------



## JimD (Dec 5, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I'm not even going to try spelling it LOL!


Even I had to look it up to make sure.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's Snuggy's:






It's a couple of years old, but after all the pics last night, she won't pose for me now.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 5, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm not even going to try spelling it LOL!
> ...


I guess there are multiple spellings, I always learned yarmulke. Then again, I'm not Jewish, so all I know is from World Religions and the year I did religion for Academic Decathlon.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## gwhoosh (Dec 6, 2007)

Everybody's bunnies are adorable! It's going to be so hard to vote!

I'm going to try to make an entry for Rilee next week when we go home!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Nadia. I may have been confused, we can enter, but not vote, correct?
> ...


Oh SNAP! I didn't know that...LOL!! I voted in the last one...LOL!! But it's okay...the one I voted for didn't win, so not like my vote swayed things...lol!

*keeps fingers from mouse during voting time*

P.S. GREAT entries, guys!! :clapping:


----------



## JamesCarden (Dec 6, 2007)

Yay! Heres mine! hope you like! 



Volverine!


----------



## katt (Dec 7, 2007)

okay! happy holidays from winnie!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> okay! happy holidays from winnie!


I just sat here grinning inanely at that picture. It's so CUTE!


----------



## Darfi (Dec 8, 2007)

Haha, I was gonna post that very cartoon with the bunny + blow dryer in my post with dancing Prince and Isis too!



I came up with a problem when trying to post it anyhow.....how do I manage to post a picture on this site in a thread?


----------



## Darfi (Dec 8, 2007)

Okay Mods, I know I posted this in a seperate post but I think it's the darn cutest thing I have ever seen my rabbits do together for christmas so I would like to enter this link in the competition!



http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1205221383


----------



## TK Bunnies (Dec 8, 2007)

*Darfi wrote: *


> Okay Mods, I know I posted this in a seperate post but I think it's the darn cutest thing I have ever seen my rabbits do together for christmas so I would like to enter this link in the competition!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1205221383


OMG!!! That's AWESOME!!!! It had me LMBO:laugh:


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 8, 2007)

Darfi - that is hilarious!! LOL. 

Great entries commin in guys - keep it up!


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 8, 2007)

Here's my little Santa's helper...Hershey!


----------



## ChandieLee (Dec 9, 2007)

Necro and Belle's Holiday picture.


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Dec 9, 2007)

ssssssssssooooooo cute



:bambiandthumper


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 9, 2007)

*katt wrote: *


> okay! happy holidays from winnie!






*Pity there wasn't *[ame=http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=mistletoe&spell=1]_mistletoe_[/ame]*above winnies head
*


----------



## kathy5 (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 10, 2007)

Penelope prays for a good Christmas







Korr and Sophie under the tree


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 11, 2007)

I know we're supposed to only enter one per bunny, but I have this one of Hazel that i just had to share.... Maybe this one can be her entry instead .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 11, 2007)

hehehe - we have the same Christmas tree stand! LOL!

Hazel looks to be praying over the baby Jesus and the rest!

Is she chunky or is it her fur that makes her look so floooofy ?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 11, 2007)

*A jewish bunny. What a sweetheart! Happy Hanukkah!!! *

*JimD wrote: *


> HAPPY HANUKKAH !!
> 
> Benji would like earholes in his yamulkah next year pleeeeze!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok, I think I've finally decided on mine and Millie's entry (I think)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 11, 2007)

Awww look at that pretty girl! :hearts: 

She looks great!


----------



## jupiterannette (Dec 11, 2007)

Hunny Bunny is a raindeer, ya know on donner on blitzen on hunny, on cami! LOL


----------



## jessmc03 (Dec 11, 2007)

*jupiterannette wrote: *


> Hunny Bunny is a raindeer, ya know on donner on blitzen on hunny, on cami! LOL


HA HA!:laugh:my favorite so far! hunny looks so upset, but sooooo cute!!


----------



## jessmc03 (Dec 11, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> HAPPY HANUKKAH !!
> 
> Benji would like earholes in his yamulkah next year pleeeeze!


adorable! ok, now tied for my favorite ! ( i worked from the bottom up of this thread!)


----------



## Haley (Dec 12, 2007)

We have pictures!! I took a million so it was difficult to decide 

Mr. and Mrs. Claus (also known as Tumnus and Lucy):







And Basil and Max are too dignified for costumes:






Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't think Lucy is too impressed LOL!


----------



## Evey (Dec 12, 2007)

too cute!!:inlove:


----------



## Greta (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's Butterscotch's...








...and here's Evie's! (everybunny else coming soon)


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## kellyjade (Dec 14, 2007)

_*



*_*
* _*Lov*__*e,
*_*Apollo & Sophie




* 
*
*


----------



## TK Bunnies (Dec 14, 2007)

*Greta wrote: *


>





LOL!! That's my house!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha, I made it _just _in time, but here's my entry:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 16, 2007)

aww!!! all the pictures are sooo wonderful!! so hard to vote..

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## swanlake (Dec 16, 2007)

phew! finally got mine done!!

here are my christmas presents to you guys!!






HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't forget me!!I stuffed my stocking


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope we have until Midnight AZ time to get our entries in . I have been sooooo busy and haven't had time to do a little photoshot.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## naturestee (Dec 16, 2007)

Is that one of Greta's santa hats? Tony is so cute in it!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 16, 2007)

*Merry Christ**mas
To: Ro Forum
From: April & Bunbuns







*


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 16, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Is that one of Greta's santa hats? Tony is so cute in it!


actually my cousin made it for me.:biggrin2:


----------



## Spring (Dec 16, 2007)

Hopefully I'm not too late! :shock:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 16, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE everyones entries! Mines just for a bit of fun. I kept trying over and over again and couldn't get it right, grrr!


----------



## Haley (Dec 16, 2007)

So cute everyone (and everybun!).

I assume the deadline was 12:00 AM Eastern Standard Time, since Nadiais running thisand thats her time zone. So we still have about an hour left for entries!


----------



## monklover (Dec 17, 2007)

Gosh I hope this isn't too late! I have been busy lately. Happy Hanukkah Bud and Rox!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is my Rory!





Edited to add, I hope this isn't too late!! I took the rules to mean no photos are accepted after midnight on Sunday. It's only 9:30 here :nerves1 I couldn't decide which picture of him to submit.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 17, 2007)

Sleepy Baxter and Wildfire: Waiting Up For Santa (Christmas '06)


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 17, 2007)

GREAT ENTRIES EVERYONE!!!

The contest is now closed, voting will begin soon - look for the new voting thread that will begoing up any minute!!



Nadia


----------

